# New member from Czech Republik



## 112samojka (Jan 15, 2012)

Hallo Folks,

I am new member of beesource forum from Czech Republik. My name is Pavel. I am 48 and and I am trying to be a profesional beekeper. So far I have 100 bee colonies, but I would like to have at least 1000.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Pavel!


----------



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome Pavel

My ancestors [grandparents] come from Prague a bit west of you. Good luck with your bees.

John


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. I'd be interested in seeing photos of your apiary and hives.


----------



## 112samojka (Jan 15, 2012)

Hallo,

my beehives are Langstroth 3/4 and are made from paper


----------



## 112samojka (Jan 15, 2012)

Hallo,

my beehives are Langstroth 3/4 and are made from paper with frames from wood.


----------



## 112samojka (Jan 15, 2012)

heaflaw said:


> Welcome. I'd be interested in seeing photos of your apiary and hives.



Hallo,

I am sending you photo of my beehives.


----------



## ycitybz (Jan 2, 2012)

can you explain hives made of paper? What kind of bees do you have in the Czech. Some pictures would be nice to see of all them hives. Anyway welcome aboard.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never seen pressed paper used in hives before. Do they not rot easily?


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

3/4" Melamine?


----------



## 112samojka (Jan 15, 2012)

I sent photos to photo gallery.


----------



## 112samojka (Jan 15, 2012)

I am sorry, I dont understand. 3/4means -3/4 size of normal Langstroth.


----------



## 112samojka (Jan 15, 2012)

I sent some photos to photo gallery.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
I looked at all you're pictures, they are very interesting hives.
How many years do they last outside in the weather?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome.

I always love to see people doing things outside the norm of what we believe is possible. 

I have seen hives built this way before, we call that cardboard here, you glue the pieces together and than to a wood frame correct? What do you use to seal it from moisture?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

He meant 3/4 of an inch thick. (Standard size in US)


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! My mother came from Czechoslovakia when she was five. Much good information here, if you can't understand something, just ask, and people will try to re-word it so you can figure it out.

JC


----------

